# Malaguti - Jinxy in his new harness!!



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Hiya

The harness arrived 
I tried it out on Jinxy right away  :lol: he did try to take it off (but he was brilliant staying still for me to put it on. he toddled about the flat for a little while, laying down a few times though.
Then i went out into the garden with him (just for about 5 minutes), he loved it, laying down purring :001_wub: he did walk with it a little bit (i was not expecting him to do that on the first day, but he done so well!!)

Anyways, here are a few pictures :001_wub:


























Thanks again Rabea


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Aaaw - he looks adorable in it - really handsome!!! I knew that colour would go well with this fur.

Thanks for the pics - they've made my day!! Was a bit worried that the harness wouldn't adjust enough as my tigger is such a whopper and he fitted it comfortably.

What a clever boy your jinxy is - already walking with it a bit!! That's it for you now though - it'll be constant requests to go out from here on in


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> So cute...lovely pics.


Thanks 



Malaguti said:


> Aaaw - he looks adorable in it - really handsome!!! I knew that colour would go well with this fur.
> 
> Thanks for the pics - they've made my day!! Was a bit worried that the harness wouldn't adjust enough as my tigger is such a whopper and he fitted it comfortably.
> 
> What a clever boy your jinxy is - already walking with it a bit!! That's it for you now though - it'll be constant requests to go out from here on in


I did need to adjust it quite a bit (obviously lol!), but it is not on the smallest setting though, but a perfect fit. I took the harness off after coming in, and he is just cleaning himself. But when i brought him in, he kept meowing for wanting back out again lol!!. He is having a snooze at the moment, no doubt dreaming of being outside lol.

Thanks again, made my day to


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww Jinx looks like he is loving it!! :biggrin5::biggrin5:xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Suzy


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Jinxy looks real cute with that harness on really suits him :thumbup: at least he can't catch any birds !! :hand: x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Yay! Well done Jinxy!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Jinxy looks real cute with that harness on really suits him :thumbup: at least he can't catch any birds !! :hand: x


Very true lol! he was more sniffing around than looking up to lol! Thanks



SeaThreePeeO said:


> Yay! Well done Jinxy!


Thanks


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Awww  Jinxy really suits his little harness =P


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Jinxy looks completely at ease in the harness & looks great outside. Let me guess - he rolled around on the floor in the last one? You just know that now he's had a taste for the big wide world, he's going to want more.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

shezzy said:


> Awww  Jinxy really suits his little harness =P


Thanks 



JoWDC said:


> Jinxy looks completely at ease in the harness & looks great outside. Let me guess - he rolled around on the floor in the last one? You just know that now he's had a taste for the big wide world, he's going to want more.


Yes, we are in the habit of cutting the grass etc, but not the brushing it up  but he loved rolling around on it. I took him to a shaded part of the garden, and he was quite happy to just stay there lol! I will wait till he meows to get out again, and will try and get him out for a little while.
x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pictures. It looks as if Jinxy has taken to the harness very well :thumbup:


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

He is gorgeous and looks like he is having a great time - love black cats, there something about them ... can't put my finger on it though hehe.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a gorgeous cat he is,


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

aaaw sweet  I am glad that he is liking the harness :thumbsup:


----------



## KateandCasper (May 29, 2009)

Sooo cute, we have a black kitten and he had his first outing with a harness on today, they are so funny to watch expoloring the garden


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw looking well smart


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww he looks so sweet,im thinking of getting my new kitten one(she dont get here till august!)


----------

